# Pings not coming through?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK....I'm sitting at home with my app online. I also have my I-pad next to me with the Riders App displayed.

When I get my 'Weekly Summary'....I'm always surprised to see my 'acceptance rate' is BELOW 100% - It's usually between 88-95%.

But here's the issue. I ACCEPT ALL PINGS!

So, I've noticed....if I happen to be looking at the rider app when a ping comes in....my car will disappear off the map before I actually get the ping. So I'm prepared....phone in hand to hit 'accept'.

So...today....

So far....no pings. I'll glance over at the rider app occasionally to see whether there is a surge, etc. A few times now, as I'm glancing at the Rider App....I see my CAR DISAPPEAR off the map....I get ready to accept a ping...and NO PING comes through! 

What's going on here? Am I getting pinged but not getting the alert for it? I haven't wasted my time contacting 'support'  about this issue since I'm always above 80% acceptance according to them....even though I know for a fact that I've 'ACCEPTED' 100%.

Anyone else notice this happening?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't even see where my acceptance rate is on either the partner site online or email or driver app. I do know that it is quiet enough that if I were snoozing or looking away for 15 seconds I would miss the ping.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok, this happened to me last night as well. 

Sat in my car waiting for a ping. Partner app still on main screen. All of a sudden, a pop-up message, "Rider has cancelled request. Ok." WHAT?! I didn't receive a ping and didn't have any pings the whole time I went online nor accept any! Went into my Trip History, and sure enough the cancelled trip was there. Too bad the cancellation was within 5 minutes, else I could've gotten a free cancellation fee.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

A lot of times when in my car I don't get a ping, if I look away from the driver app and don't see it activated I would miss it. I think this might have something to do with the hands free set up in my car. I don't notice this when the car is turned off.


----------

